# "Guerrera" Natural Fork tiny leaf



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal amigos Resorteros!

Ahora toca el turno a ésta resortera de un árbol que crece al Soroeste de mi pais, la gente de la región le nombra "Hoja Menuda" es madera de grano muy apretado y el aserrín molesta la nariz al trabajarla. espero sea de su agrado.

Now it's the turn slingshot from a tree that grows Soroeste of my country, the people of the region named him "Leaf Shirt" is very tight grained wood and sawdust nose bother to work it. I hope you enjoy it.

"Guerrera"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful, Chepo...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Consistency. Another gorgeous one, Master Chepo. Thank you for sharing your creation.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A very fine looking Slingshot well made!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job, as always..
Great looking slingshot


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Chepo. She's awesome. Have you seen some of The naturals posted lately? Some really good ones, you gotta check them out!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> Thank you for sharing Chepo. She's awesome. Have you seen some of The naturals posted lately? Some really good ones, you gotta check them out!


check out bob fionda latest works. You will love them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent carving and shape .


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a WORK OF ART!!!!!

I like especially the new angled profile you carved on the handle!!! GREAT work!!

Looking by the pictures, the wood almost seems like a kind of acacia. Very beautiful!!!!

Un abrazo, Maestro!!!!

Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice fork Maestro Chepo :king:


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Top notch work, Chepo. I wish I had the skill to do such artwork!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazingly solid and firm! Definitely a Chepo model, there's no doubt your building style is recognizable by the well organized and strong forms! Lovely!!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Simple, eleganat and absolutely beautiful! Love it!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Loving this one!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another perfect one amigo!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aprecio cada comentario que me regalan amigos resorteros, muchas gracias por apreciar mis resorterontas de esa manera.

I appreciate every comment that give me resorteros friends, thank you very much for appreciating my resorterontas that way.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

stinger said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracias por compartir Chepo usted. Ella es impresionante. ¿Has visto a algunos de Los naturales publicado últimamente? Algunos muy buenos, tienes que comprobar a cabo!
> ...


Of Course there are excellent works friend, I like a lot of the artistic concept of many colleagues, including Bob Fionda, of course!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Excelente diseño Chepo!! que buenas lineas tiene esta horqueta, y el grano de la madera está genial.

Saludos!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Guerrera is awesome and strong.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> Excelente diseño Chepo!! que buenas lineas tiene esta horqueta, y el grano de la madera está genial.
> 
> Saludos!


Muchas gracias mi Batiamigo jejeje



Bob Fionda said:


> Guerrera is awesome and strong.


Un gusto saludarte Bob, muchas gracias


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool work master! Keep them coming!


----------

